# All Aluminum aircraft models (incredible!)



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

In my never ending quest to improve my modeling skills I came across this guys site and was totally intimidated by this guy's ability. He has built 2 Corsairs and P51 completely in aluminum! He's a retired dentist in Hawaii. Have a look see:

http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Park.htm


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Their was a guy, back about 10-15 years ago, who made a Radio Controlled 1/6 scale P-51D. His was also a metal model, but this one flew. Scale metal flying models aren't as rare as you might think. I hope it didn't end up like so many excellent scale model planes and crashed into a billion pieces. I did that twice. Once with a 1/6 Gee-Bee Senior Sportster, and once with a 1/6 Clipped Wing Monocoupe.

The gentleman's work is superb. "Can" he do a B-29 or maybe a B36??


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

From what I see, these models are static display pieces. He donated them to a museum. How about that!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Miniature works of art, for sure. Amazing.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think he was featured in FSM a couple years ago, I remember seeing these before in a mag. Brilliant work!


----------



## Moparaz (Jan 26, 2008)

those Planes are soo awesome


----------



## lastastronaut (Jan 29, 2008)

John P said:


> I think he was featured in FSM a couple years ago, I remember seeing these before in a mag. Brilliant work!


Ditto.. I still have the mag around somewhere.. this man's work is in a different league.. amazing as all heck.


----------

